# Changing Air Filters in the ceiling



## rdjr1964 (Jan 29, 2012)

Recently patented a tool and process which allows a user (residential and commercial) to change an air filter located in the ceiling without a ladder. For the last time a ladder is needed to convert the filter grill (no other tools needed), after this it only takes 20 seconds to change the filter. This tool works with all sizes of fibreglass and pleated filters, is adjustable to reach over furniture or other obstacles. See the video at 123inventions.com page 14, Contact Robert. I would appreciate feedback and questions. I am seeking a manufacturer to license this too or an investor.


----------



## weyes2013 (Oct 9, 2012)

you are great


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

A ceiling vent filter traps dust and other airborne particles before they can enter a building's ventilation duct work. Heating and cooling systems circulate the air in a building by drawing air through a vent and pumping warm or cool air through duct work installed throughout the building...


----------



## Jeffdurbin77 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Question*

I will check out your video on the new product. When you went about having your product patented, did you do it yourself or hire an expensive patent attorney? I am about to have a new product patented as well and was just curious to get your opinion on if it is worth trying yourself or if it needs to be left to the experts.


----------



## rdjr1964 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, If you haven't started the process yet I would recommend a patent attorney for the fact of the complications of the process, also it is recommended to have a patent search done first, the more existing patents you try to get around the more expensive it becomes. My lawyer stated if there were more than 10 hits in a patent search it would be very difficult and expensive to pursue.


----------

